# Clyde and Laser Therapy



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My senior boy Clyde is having Laser therapy for his arthritis as he cannot tolerate rimadyl (pancreatitis). 

Clyde has had three treatments, and the results are amazing!!! He was unable to get up by himself and had become incontinent. His third treatment was yesterday, and he can now get up in his own, and is running around like a teenager again! He has also regained control of his bladder. My little man is feeling so much better, and it is a joy to see him enjoy the simple things.

Anyone who has an arthritic pup, please consider laser therapy, the cost is about the same as the rimadyl, and it can have amazing results with no side effects!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What did they focus the laser on? His joint? Was the idea to relieve inflammation? My spaniel has double HD and some arthritis. I'd be interested in knowing more.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

What wonderful news for Clyde (and a relief for YOU too!)  You are absolutely right about the simple things bringing so much pleasure. Wishing many more days of simple pleasures to you, Clyde and the rest of the family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad that laser therapy is working. Your boy deserves a break, to run like a teenager again.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is great news!! You go Clyde!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great news! 
I am considering the laser therapy for my Golden also in the future.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay! Glad to hear the Laser Therapy is helping Clyde.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*

I am so happy to hear that the laser therapy is helping CLYDE!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

OutWest said:


> What did they focus the laser on? His joint? Was the idea to relieve inflammation? My spaniel has double HD and some arthritis. I'd be interested in knowing more.


They run the laser in a circular motion on each side of his spine slowly, and also concentrate on his right rear hip (his right hip is really bad). It helps with blood flow, I believe, I talked to so many about this and acupuncture I am dizzy.

Here is what I read about it:


A laser directs a ray of infra-red light energy into the injured part of your dog’s body. This light energy reduces inflammation and increases the flow of blood to the area which encourages healing. It also enhances their body’s immune system, and causes the release of endorphins which help to relieve their pain. There is also a suggestion that the light energy affects nerve endings, and stops them sending pain messages to the brain.

All I know is it is really helping, he has 6 treatments in two weeks, then once every two weeks to a month as needed. He continues on his adequan injection monthly, and we'll go from there. He will have treatment number 4 today!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so happy this is working!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's great news - I'm so glad it's working for Clyde.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hooray for Clyde!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

This is great news! Keep us posted about the good progress. Now I know more about laser therapy. Thanks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*

DOING the Happy Dance for Clyde!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for Clyde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Laser and Acupuncture sure helped Copper. I never knew which one helped the most, but when he was on prednisone they only did laser and he continuned to walk better. It sure does make you happy to see him doing so much better - I know because of how much I loved it when Copper did better. He also always seemed to really enjoy the treatments so that was a bonus.


----------

